# Which lathe for my first one? G0768 vs. G0602



## stioc (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm actually trying to decide between the G0768 and the G0602. I like the variable speed on the 768, the size/weight (not huge) and from what I gather the ability to cut left hand threads out of the box on the 768. It's my first lathe (ok second, I briefly owned a HF 7x10 and then sold it after a couple of months after losing interest) and will compliment my recently acquired RF-30 Milling machine.

There's also the G4000 in the similar range (size/price etc) but I feel the 768 has the most features with a slight disadvantage on the size.


----------



## tweinke (Feb 28, 2017)

In my opinion, take it for what its worth, The 602 is a better choice. Plenty of mods that are not to complicated like a reverse tumbler to cut left hand threads. You may want to also look at a PM-1030v from QMT more length and power cross feed for not too much more money. There is one opinion I'm sure there will be more guys chiming in.


----------



## tweinke (Feb 28, 2017)

Forgot to add Welcome aboard!


----------



## stioc (Mar 1, 2017)

Thank you for the welcome and for the opinion! How about between the G0768 and the G4000? Those two are exactly the same price and closer to my range. I don't know why the price is identical because the 768 is more advanced (in my newbie eyes), I must be missing something obvious.


----------



## abrace (Mar 1, 2017)

Get the biggest one you can afford.


----------



## coherent (Mar 1, 2017)

I've had a G0602 for a while and really like it and fits my hobby and handyman type needs well. No issues quality wise. I don't use it for a business nor do any major gunsmith or barrel work type of stuff. It kinda depends on what you want to do with the lathe.  I do agree with others when they say get the biggest you have room for and can afford if you'll think you'll use it much. Simply depends on your budget, your needs and space in your shop!


----------



## stioc (Mar 1, 2017)

Thanks for the info there. I totally get the 'buy the biggest you can afford' unfortunately I'm pretty limited in the space area, I have way too many other tools that i'm not willing to downsize or part with. Like you I'll be using it for hobby/handyman type of needs. There's not a lot of difference size wise between the 7x and 9x machines. The 10x machines do have bigger motors etc but also the weight, size and space needed. So I keep coming back to the 9x size.


----------



## coherent (Mar 1, 2017)

I had a smaller Grizzly 7x mini lathe as my first lathe. I bought it simply because it was actually cheaper at the time to buy the lathe and machine and thread some ball screw ends than it was to pay a local machinist to do them. At the time I had no idea it was a tool I'd actually use much. Well, I did and learned a lot on the smaller mill but what I could actually do with it was limited. Moving up to the 10x20 G0602 was like night and day. The difference between a 80lb machine and a 350lb machine is huge. I'm sure the same is true if I'd move up to a larger one. The 602 is not a huge lathe by any stretch of the imagination but it felt like it is was after working on the small one. You think you may not need a couple extra inches but it makes a huge difference.  I've read good stuff about the G4000 alos and they are pretty close in size. The motor size also makes a lot of difference. Also consider the bore size of the spindle as a important factor. I suppose by nature the beefier and heaver a machine like a lathe is, the better when it comes to cutting metal.


----------



## stioc (Mar 1, 2017)

I also have the option of buying a fully loaded Logan 10x24 with lots of tooling (real tooling like milling attachment, extra chucks etc) for $1900 but that's almost twice the budget I wanted to stay under. However, the G0602 with shipping etc to my door is about $1500 (without the tooling). The Grizzly will be brand new but the Logan has been well kept. Decisions, decisions...grr. I should just get the G4000 and be done with it.


----------



## mcthomas (Mar 2, 2017)

Sounds like you have more experience than me.. Ha.. I am looking to buy my very first lathe.. 
This is the way I have it figured when you consider it from a price point standpoint. 
Make a basic list of what you think you are going to buy,, with or at the same time you are going to buy your lathe.. 
Add that to the price of the new lathe delivered.. Then, consider your Logan 10x24 option.. I'll bet the Logan wins.. 
Shop Space an Issue.. Move something, make a larger bench/table vs buying a smaller lathe..  I don't think anyone would say don't buy all you can buy size wise.
Basic Cost.. You have to have extra for tooling, etc when you order your lathe.. That adds up quickly.. 
I was looking at a HF 7x12 for $480 shipped and about $200 + on add ons.. Tool Post, A set of cutters and a set of blanks, Chuck, etc. 
I figured about 50% of the price of the average lathe for after purchase tooling to get started. 
I started looking at used.. Waiting to try to close a deal on a 7x14 (Larger than 7x12) older machine but well kept Micro-Mark with 4 chucks 3" and 4" of 3 and 4 jaws, 2 face plates 4 and 6", collet set and collet tool, Steady Rest, QCTP and 6 holders, for about the same price I was going to pay for cleaning Red Grease, spending a couple days tweaking, etc.. 

I didn't know enough to tear down and put one back together and feel confident I would not run into some type of problem that kept me from using the machine.. 
I joined here in 2014, to learn enough to buy.. I attempted again in 2016 and spent a little time and still did not buy.
This time, I am buying used, going to start using it as soon as I get it and if I want to upgrade down the road,, at least I know what I am doing by then.. 
That is the other issue.. Spend the least on the machine you think you might want and take pictures and videos of what you make, etc.. 
When you get ready to sell, start posting on your Social media all of the things you built,etc,, and start saying,, this is great,, I need to upgrade,, Anyone want to buy this machine?
Then, I spent all this time getting this machine setup and tweaked. Save you lots of time and money.. Here is a basic set of tools.. 
Mine works fine.. Might as well save yourself some headaches and buy this for the same money you would spend new, and go right to work.. Ha.. 
I promise,, if I had a friend say that to me right now, I would buy it in a minute.. Especially if he spent an hour showing me how to tell it was a good machine, an in specs, and build something cool to send me home with.. 
That coming from one who got really frustrated "Waiting" to buy a machine I have had the money to buy for a long time.. 
And, paid to have some stuff built I could have done myself last year, but, got in a hurry and needed it.. 
Could have bought a lot of tooling for what I got charged.. 

Good luck BTW.. 
MarkT


----------



## stioc (Mar 14, 2017)

Just to update everyone, I ended up with a G4000. I also got the Little Machine Shop kit for it with the QCTP etc so that helped me get up and running quickly. I'm now learning to do little things on it, so far pretty happy with it.







I tried my hand at a quick project just to get familiar with the lathe- replacing a hex head screw with a thumb screw for the gear change door. 

Knurled it, this is just before I cut it off:





I had to use the mill to smooth out one end that was pretty ragged from the sawzall cut. I could've/should've been able to do it on the lathe but I haven't quite figured out these tiny carbide tool bits. The mill made a quick work of smoothing out the top part.






Then, drilled and tapped it (the latter by hand so a bit crooked but good enough for govt work):





And there it is, top left, in its spot:





My very own little machine shop:


----------

